# Mast Cells - treatment ?



## Nancydhu (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello All,
My 7 year old Lucy has had 2 surgeries in 5 months to remove mast cell tumors. Today as I am looking her over, I have discovered 2 new tumors. She hasn't even gotten her stitches out from her recent December surgery. I have 2 appointments coming up. One with the vet oncologist and one with a classic homeopathic practitioner. We will have some hard decisions to make in terns of best treatment for her.
In looking back over Lucy's health history, these tumors are not new, she has had several biopsies over the years. It was only in July 2012 that the cells are now mast cells. I want to reach anyone who is dealing with this issue with their Vizsla. Thank you.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear you are having such a rough time with Lucy. I do know how you are feeling at the moment as I went throught this with my Gt Dane 2yrs ago now. He had a mast cell tumour on his tail, which we had amputated immediately and touch wood he has been good since. 

One or two other members on this forum have had dogs with mast cell tumours. Can I suggest you use the search box on the right hand side and do a search for posts on Mast cell tumours.

If Lucy has had several tumours removed, it might be worth talking to the oncologist about having an MRI scan done to see if she has any tumours on her internal organs. We took Fergus to a specialist hosipital for dog cancer and they did ultra sound scans to check his organs. I think I would need to know what I was dealing with. Our Dane is now 7 (which is old of a dane, but not for a vizsla) and we have decided in talks with our vet that we won't put him through any further surgery. So maybe you need to know if her organs are effected before putting Lucy through any further surgery.

I do know that there is a new ish drug out for mast cell tumour (a certain type of mast cell tumour) by Pzifer. 

Also, well worth seeing a homeopathic vet, although they can't cure cancer they can certainly help with boosting the immune system, help you look at diet,etc.

I was told by the specialist we saw that mast cell tumours are generally allergy related, yet to the best of our knowledge our Dane is not allergic to anything. He is grain intolerant like a lot of dogs so we avoid that, but it could be something I use in the house. I use non-toxic cleaners now!!!

I wish you all the best for you two visits and hope the long term prognosis is good. Please keep in touch.

PS - May I ask where you live??


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that things aren't going well for you. I don't know much about the mast cell tumors, but Chuck and Riley send their love.


----------



## budsname (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello,
Our vizsla, Bud, had a mast cell tumor removed from his groin area.. this was about 9 months ago. Bud is the family dog, but my dad claims Bud as his own.. theyre hunting buddies. It doesn't feel good to make the decision to have any surgical procedures done, it was hard on everyone, but especially my dad because he was calling all the shots. We were told the surgery was successful , because, after all, Bud was cancer free. It felt good. and we all felt assured we made the right choice. Now, 9 months later, I can feel bumps in his armpits and on his rib cage. My dad is already talking about putting him down.. he loves the dog so much he doesn't want to see him suffer. How do people deal with this? At what point do you call it quits? Vizslas are such great dogs, assuming they are all like Bud. They're so sensitive, and they have so much personality. It's sad to see Bud getting depressed. How do I coach my dad through this? I dont think he is even close to being ready to be put to sleep.. Any advice guys?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum budsname. I am so sorry to hear that your vizsla has had a mast cell tumour. Having been through this with my Gt Dane 2 years ago(he is still with us and enjoying life to the full) I understand how your father feels.

You don't say whether you have had a needle biopsy on the new lumps? You also don't say what your vet has recommended?

Obviously it is difficult to give advise on when you should have your dog put to sleep. Normally dogs have a way of telling you when they have had enough. As long as he is pain free, eating and enjoying life ....let him do just that, enjoy his life.

Reading between the lines, it sounds as if you really need to talk to an oncologist and find out if this is cancer, and if there is any medication to extend his life.

Good luck and do keep us posted.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

No experience with this but sending you the best of wishes in the treatment.


----------

